# Meijer's



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

FYI

Ice Fishing Equipment marked down 50%

I picked up a Ugly Stick Combo,(15.00), and a few jigs last night at the Three Rivers location


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

They don't waste any time eh? Been trying to snag a sled from them for a couple of years might have to pop in there again.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Already? Ice season hasn't even begun yet.....


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

vans said:


> FYI
> 
> Ice Fishing Equipment marked down 50%
> 
> I picked up a Ugly Stick Combo,(15.00), and a few jigs last night at the Three Rivers location


Thanks for the heads up. Ran into the meijer in Essexville and bought a round tipup for $9.50. Jet sleds were sold out. They did have 1 mora 6" hand auger left for $25.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

You pickup some cheap marked down beer while hog were there


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Already? Ice season hasn't even begun yet.....


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

They didn't put their stuff out last year, so I stopped going there


----------



## rigmic75 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I ran up at lunch to the one in Flint and scored some jigs and gear!


----------



## Big JB (Jul 18, 2013)

Got me some tight line rod and reel combos for half off, was gonna buy one at Dicks but glad I waited. Two for one. Gotta love Meijer.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Not a clearance tag to be found at the 26 mile and I94 store...


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Crap.... That wouldve saved me 22.50 on a new jet sled!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Cost me 50$$...

+ 4$ for 2 easy PB pics..!!


----------



## Jeepfisherman (Nov 19, 2015)

Hartland meijer no clearance yet...


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Not in Lansing either


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Midland had a 6 inch mora and a jet sled left.. Couple nice 36 inch Gill rods half dozen tight line combos. I pick up some gulp for 2 bucks a pack. A big pack of tungsten jigs. A a nice pair of cleats for 4 bucks


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Cadillac either.


----------



## hawk2000x (Jul 15, 2013)

No clearance at Oxford Meijer.


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

No clearance yet in Jackson either. Clerk said different regional stores break at different times.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looks like the Wixom Meijer never even put ice fishing stuff out. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

the howell meijers didn't put their stuff out last season, not sure about this season. Usually go to Dunhams or MC Sports and sometimes Walmart


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Meijer on Gratiot Rd in Saginaw has 50% off marked and Tittabwasse Rd was NOT MARKED 50% but when I did a price scan everything rang up 50% off and I got some good prices on stuff I needed. So go back and price scan it if unmarked.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Okemos Meijer did not carry ice fishing supplies this year...sad...


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

might want to check again meijer in gaylord went on sale today


----------



## sdominowski (Jan 17, 2004)

no clearance tags at Howell meijer but when doing price scan almost all was at least 50% off


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Woodhaven Meijer had no stuff at all out and Monroe Meijer had been picked thru and was marked down....still some deals though......


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That is sad, same with Wixom Meijer.


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Hartland Meijer didn't have any ice fishing gear at all - they did have some other gear marked down to 50%


----------



## Jeepfisherman (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm walking around hartland meijer now with a cart full  lol. 59 and 23 has 50% off. Half picked clean but a couple dozen 3 packs of tungsten for 2.49 and a nice multiplier straight line combo for $20. Other straight line combos (not multiplier) for 12.99.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Steve said:


> That is sad, same with Wixom Meijer.


yep i was in there Tuesday and didn't see anything

I also looked yesterday at the Meijers by me and no go


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Lansing finally went 50% off picked over pretty good,but did get a ht tight line combo for 15 bucks


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Meijers in Shelby Township was pretty much picked clean. Only had a few jigs, and rod/reel combos left. Did pick up a 36" HT ice blue combo. Thought I would take the chance for $12.50 but the reel turned out to be junk.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Meijer on Hill Rd. in Grand Blanc had two straight line combos and several spinning combos left as of last night.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Going swing by the Hill Rd Meijers, sucks the Pierson Rd/I-75 store is gone got some great deals over the years there especially this time of the year...


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Meijer on Carpenter road in Ypsi has no ice gear.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, I hit the Williamsburg meijer and picked up 2 eagle claw inline feels for 11.25 each!


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

They had 25% off on top of the 50% clearance!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Drakegunner said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I hit the Williamsburg meijer and picked up 2 eagle claw inline feels for 11.25 each!


So, how did it feel? 

Steve


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

hitechman said:


> So, how did it feel?
> 
> Steve


So Good


----------

